# HELP! scope out of whack!



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a marlin 917V that has shot great before. Took it out yesterday and all shots are a foot right at 50yds. max out scope(BSA6-24) to the left and still 5 inches right. I can almost see the scope off to the left of being straight. Any Ideas?

Also: the paralax ajustment slightly rubs barrel when turned down to 20ish yards. would this bend the tube over time or can I even grind it off(1mm)?


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

If the scope cant be helped would someone recommend a good scope for this gun. I would like no paralax ajustment on the next scope, but still enough magnification for those 75yd squirrel head shots.

P.S. Under a $100 preferrably


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Sound like the scope is ruined to me. Try sending it back to the manufacturer. It would be very difficult to predict what caused the problem from what you have written. It could be almost anything.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

BSA's have a great warranty.. ship it back to the company and for $10.00 they replace or repair.. the two I sent back were replaced with a new one. I've had 2 go bad.. platinum 6x24's on 22rf rifles..(the one on my 7mmstw hasn't failed, go figure) now don't start with the bsa slams... I've had redfields, bushnels, and a burris go bad .. and I rarely use the leupold so that doesn't count.. hey, but I gotta say, I sure like my Mueller scope, real good glass for the $.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Is 24X necessary for the little HMR. Could I get by with a smaller non AO scope. I mainly hunt squirrels with it but want to bump up to fox and maybe close coyotes therefore I dont want the paralax ajustment.


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

I would try and take the scope off and reset the rings maybe you have them on a little bit twisted and put the scope back on and boresight it in.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I did just that today and thats all it was. Rings got knocked out of alignment. I reset them and did the Papermate spring trick/sear trick. Trigger is exactly where I want it as its mostly a hunting weapon. I loaded up a clip of Hornady vmax and set out a target at 25yds to get it papered.








The last three shots are in the dark black small circle at top. one bullet just caught edge of paper and cant be seen.
















I put it away for the day since we have 30-40mph gusts up here. I will try to get a 100yd group as soon as deer season is over.
I'm happy with it again.


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I think your problem is that its a BSA. Ive never seen anything good come out of them. The adjustment increments arent consistant and they dont hold a zero. I have a Savage 17 HMR that I put low dollar 3-9 Bushnell and it works great. I only spent about eighty bucks on it too. Try to stay away from bsa is my opinion


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

From reading your original post, my first thought was that it wasn't so much a scope issue as possibly a base/rings issue. Sounded like a base or ring wasn't tight enough and got bumped, especially if you could "almost see it" out of whack. Glad to hear you got if sorted out.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

The BSA isn't too bad. I used it leading up to receiving the 17 on my .22. No problems. Used it on the 17 no problems. It being off was just a ring issue. Other than that the scope has been great for me. Killed a lot of squirrels and rabbits with it. My only complaint is that it is a bit fuzzy at 24X- cheap glass. I plan on keeping it til it craps out. Then onto the quality glass. 
Adam :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DUDE in your post on NOV. 14th you said you want to shoot fox, therefore you don't want a paralax adjustment....

Umm thats what the paralax is for. A red fox laying on white snow creates and illusion. You will shoot high. If you have paralax adjust. it cuts down on this illusion.

I think you are overlooking something here. If you want you could get a fixed power that would cut down more.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Not all that worried with paralax adjustment anymore. I'll just set it for the range I think I'll be hunting. And adjust if I've got time and think about it. Its great for target shooting and my friend should be there to back me up with his 243WSSM in hunting situations. 
Adam :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, but when you are belly crawling across a field for ever you have lots of time to set it. When they are laying in the sun they aren't going to go anywhere.

A buddy of mine said then same thing, he said ahh it's not a big deal. After missing about 10 of them he said alright what am I doing wrong. It is kinda like shooting at fish in the water, except this fish is 300 yards away, and if you miss he is in his hole faster then you can get back on target.

my .02


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I do have a AO scope. I am fine with it now. No problems. No prairie dog hunting either. None in my area. I totally understand the shooting of fish in water(I carp shoot so refraction is familiar to me). I wish they made a AO scope for my bow that would deal with refraction. LOL
Adam :sniper:


----------

